# Dont take risperdone/risperdal



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Quit risperdone 2 months ago finally i am able to sleep. (I was at 1mg a day for 2 months)


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah it was unpleasant for me too. I couldn't sleep and I'd have mood swings all the time.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Seriously, everyone telling everyone else not to take something can get stuffed.
I take risperidone and I sleep great and have no panic attacks anymore.


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Risp actually cured my DP. Until I smoked weed 6 months later, I got DP again. Took the risp and it didn't cure it. It got rid of panic sensations, but DP remained.


----------



## Rainloss (Nov 4, 2011)

actually curing my DR right now very effectively


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

medications are very very different for each person, please dont tell people not to take things, that drug is actually used to make people sleep a lot, you've got a weird reaction


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

kate_edwin said:


> medications are very very different for each person, please dont tell people not to take things, that drug is actually used to make people sleep a lot, you've got a weird reaction


I have to agree with you. I hate it when people posts things like don't take medication it won't help you. Or that it's bad. Some medications such as anti-deppresants and others have helped save people's lives.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

you know i also think, "it cured me".....is 1. usually premature. 2, the same as saying "NEVER take something"..........they're both extremes, and extremes are usually not useful to people.......


----------

